# Now they want your pets..



## Furryanimal (Jan 22, 2022)

*Villain is..*
Hong Kong, which is culling around 2,000 pet hamsters as part of the city’s draconian zero-Covid policy, because a handful of the rodents tested positive for the virus. Authorities have already seized hamsters from one pet shop. But an underground resistance operation has sprung up, says The Washington Post: foster carers are taking in the hamsters and concealing them from the long arm of the law


----------



## chic (Jan 22, 2022)

Furryanimal said:


> *Villain is..*
> Hong Kong, which is culling around 2,000 pet hamsters as part of the city’s draconian zero-Covid policy, because a handful of the rodents tested positive for the virus. Authorities have already seized hamsters from one pet shop. But an underground resistance operation has sprung up, says The Washington Post: foster carers are taking in the hamsters and concealing them from the long arm of the law


This is becoming ridiculous. People need to handle this more like England has decided to do.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2022)

My dd is not a violent person.. but I can assure the authorities if they came for her dogs, she would kill them....


----------



## MrPants (Jan 22, 2022)

Hurry, hurry ..... run away!


----------



## chic (Jan 22, 2022)

chic said:


> This is becoming ridiculous. People need to handle this more like England has decided to do.





hollydolly said:


> My dd is not a violent person.. but I can assure the authorities if they came for her dogs, she would kill them....


I think a lot of people would. What a decision to have to make.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2022)

chic said:


> I think a lot of people would. What a decision to have to make.


You're right Chic... but I'm serious, my daughter would never allow her dogs to be taken... she'd die herself first,  those dogs mean everything to her... . She still hasn't been vaccinated herself and she doesn't have any plans to do so.., she feels she keeps herself fit, watches what she eats, is slim & healthy, and doesn't deem it necessary to have the foreign body injected into her to prevent what she believes on her, if she caught C-19, would only amount to a bad dose of 'flu...


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 22, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> You're right Chic... but I'm serious, my daughter would never allow her dogs to be taken... she'd die herself first,  those dogs mean everything to her... . She still hasn't been vaccinated herself and she doesn't have any plans to do so.., she feels she keeps herself fit, watches what she eats, is slim & healthy, and doesn't deem it necessary to have the foreign body injected into her to prevent what she believes on her, if she caught C-19, would only amount to a bad dose of 'flu...


I'm serious about my dogs too. They have been with me since their birth, they are 14 and 16 years old. 

Anyone thinking they are taking them has to go through me first and will be met with bullets.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> I'm serious about my dogs too. They have been with me since their birth, they are 14 and 16 years old.
> 
> Anyone thinking they are taking them has to go through me first and will be met with bullets.
> 
> View attachment 204915


Precisely Becky, DD has 3 now remaining from 7 beloved dogs 4 of whom have passed . Now she has  2 labradoodles and a Chihuahua... she's had the doodles from birth and they're now almost 15 and almost 14.. the elder has Dementia.. the chihuhuha she rescued  at 18 months..  and she's now almost 9 .  She has no children, they _are_ her children.


----------



## chic (Jan 22, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> You're right Chic... but I'm serious, my daughter would never allow her dogs to be taken... she'd die herself first,  those dogs mean everything to her... . She still hasn't been vaccinated herself and she doesn't have any plans to do so.., she feels she keeps herself fit, watches what she eats, is slim & healthy, and doesn't deem it necessary to have the foreign body injected into her to prevent what she believes on her, if she caught C-19, would only amount to a bad dose of 'flu...


If I had a pet and was forced into a choice like that, I would probably have them peacefully euthanized rather than risk them suffering. I couldn't bear the thought of an animal suffering needlessly because some people are so panic stricken.  As pet owners, we are their guardians.


----------



## Tish (Jan 22, 2022)

If they were to come for my Furries they would be met with a shotgun.


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 23, 2022)

A man with personal protective equipment sits inside a vehicle in front of a temporarily closed pet shop after the government announced to euthanize around 2,000 hamsters in the city after finding evidence for the first time of possible animal-to-human transmission of coronavirus disease (COVID-19) in Hong Kong, China, January 18, 2022. REUTERS/Tyrone Siu
........................................
HONG KONG, Jan 23 (Reuters) - Hong Kong authorities said on Sunday one hamster surrendered to authorities by pet owners had tested positive for COVID-19 and that over 2,200 hamsters had been culled as the city struggled to contain an outbreak.
On Tuesday, officials ordered the killing of hamsters from dozens of pet shops after tracing a coronavirus outbreak to a worker at a shop and asked people to surrender any bought on or after Dec. 22.

While a handful of hamsters had already tested positive for the virus, this latest case is the first involving a hamster in the care of a pet-owner that had tested positive.
Despite a public outcry against the hamster crackdown, authorities urged pet-owners to continue to hand over their tiny furry pets given burgeoning health risks.
"(The government) strongly advises members of the public again to surrender ... as soon as possible their hamsters purchased in local pet shops on or after December 22, 2021 for humane dispatch," the government said in a statement.

As at Jan. 22, a total of 2,512 animals, including 2,229 hamsters, had been "humanely dispatched" according to a government statement.
Hong Kong's leader Carrie Lam earlier told reporters that she understood "pet owners ar0e unhappy" with the killings, but said the biggest priority was to control the outbreak.
The government described the outcry as "irrational".
Thousands of people have offered to adopt unwanted hamsters.

CONTAINMENT MEASURES
Some scientists and veterinary authorities have said there is no evidence that animals play a major role in human contagion with the coronavirus


----------

